# Best Camera?!



## cgw (Jan 3, 2023)

Maybe you're as tired as I am of the flow of drive-by posts asking "what camera is best?" Seriously???

Well here's a list of the cameras that_* were*_ best for these shots:









						The Cameras That Captured Some of the Most Famous Photos of All Time
					

Do you know what camera William Anders used to shoot Earthrise?




					petapixel.com
				




BTW, Happy 2023 and Year of the Rabbit to all at TPF!


----------



## webestang64 (Jan 3, 2023)

A friend of mine who worked for defense mapping here in St. Lou got a bunch of 70mm Hasselblad negs from astronaut Pete Conrad. Gave them to me to scan. I got to scan negs that were on the MOON!!!!!


----------



## Jeff15 (Jan 3, 2023)

The only good camera is the one you have with you when opportunity provides the inspiration...


----------



## petrochemist (Jan 4, 2023)

cgw said:


> Maybe you're as tired as I am of the flow of drive-by posts asking "what camera is best?" Seriously???
> 
> Well here's a list of the cameras that_* were*_ best for these shots:
> 
> ...


Not so much the cameras that were BEST for the shot just those that were USED.

In many cases a wide range of cameras will be perfectly acceptable for a shot. 
The idea that there is an overall best camera is to me completely laughable. A 10x8 large format camera can take exceptional shots of reasonably static subjects (landscapes/portraits/still life) but will be pretty much useless to capture the action at a motorsports session. There are many cameras today that in the right hands can do a respectable job of most photographic challenges, but even there factors like weight can be hugely significant, if walking all day a smaller camera can have much more appeal than the latest FF beast


----------



## mjcmt (Jan 6, 2023)

That Dorothe Lange photo of Great Depression family and Raising the Flag are 2 of my most favorite photos.


----------



## RacePhoto (Jan 6, 2023)

Jeff15 said:


> The only good camera is the one you have with you when opportunity provides the inspiration...


That's often said, but first we have to have a camera with us and that's a choice?

Funny thing is what's best, isn't going to be what I'll have with me, 100% of the time, because I'd have to own one? 

So I'm going to say, here's the the Graflex cameras, the Rollei twin lens, and whatever you have in your hand. ;-)

But as much as I hate to diverge and I know I do, when we're allowed to plan ahead and decide what's best, the lens is often more important than What Camera. The lens is the eye, the camera just records what the eye can see.


----------

